# Civic Matters > Ask Anything About OKC >  Neighbor's Cat in my Yard Question

## emtefury

Researched pet ordinances for Oklahoma City and only found them for dogs and dog leash ordinances.  

My neighbor recently got a cat and let it roam outside and it ends up in my yard.  It has killed a few rabbits and poops in my yard.  They also have not gotten it spayed, so it will probably be pregnant soon.

Are there any laws or ordinances in Oklahoma City  that restrict letting your cat in other peoples' yards?  Or any type of pet ordinances or laws to this effect?

I am checking before I approach my neighbor about this issue.  I want to make sure I  have all of the facts.

Thanks for the help.

----------


## Bill Robertson

As far as I could get the city to tell me a few years ago there are no cat ordinances. This was our story. We have two male and one female, completely indoor cats. For some reason the two males are very territorial and hiss at each other and fight if they even see a cat outside unless we’re there to intervene. We have to keep all the blinds shut and have gone so far as making wood panels to put over the patio door when we’re not at home. The city says we can come get a trap from the shelter and trap the outside cats and take them to the shelter but that’s all they can do.

----------


## rezman

I remember dealing with this subject probably 20 years ago, and I recall that it had something to do with cats being considered roaming type animals, and are not a danger to the public in the way dogs can be.

----------


## u50254082

I'd do what Bill suggested -- ask the animal shelter for some traps and set them out. Take the cat to the shelter each time it's caught and let the owner get the hint.

----------


## emtefury

Thanks for the feedback.  I don't think my wife will let me trap the cat, since she is a cat lover.  I will have to talk to the neighbor and go from there.

----------


## king183

> I'd do what Bill suggested -- ask the animal shelter for some traps and set them out. Take the cat to the shelter each time it's caught and let the owner get the hint.


This is a really dumb, mean, un-neighborly thing to do that could unnecessarily result in death or injury of the cat, so please don't do it. I'm disappointed such a thing was even suggested. If my neighbor did this to my cat, it would ruin the relationship permanently.

Simply and politely ask the neighbor to take measures to control or mitigate the behavior you dislike. This is likely to be more effective and appreciated than trapping the pet and taking it to the shelter.

----------


## Bill Robertson

> This is a really dumb, mean, un-neighborly thing to do that could unnecessarily result in death or injury of the cat, so please don't do it. I'm disappointed such a thing was even suggested. If my neighbor did this to my cat, it would ruin the relationship permanently.
> 
> Simply and politely ask the neighbor to take measures to control or mitigate the behavior you dislike. This is likely to be more effective and appreciated than trapping the pet and taking it to the shelter.


We are cat lovers. We have three lovely, cute and highly entertaining cats that I love more than anything. The outside cat that we trapped and took to the shelter came up to our patio door and clawed and hissed at our cats. This caused our cats a lot of stress and occasionally they started fighting each other. I care 1000 times more for our cats than I did the disruptive outdoor cat. I did try and find who owned the cat but nobody ever claimed to. I felt I had no choice. For what its worth I bawled all the way home from the shelter.

----------


## mugofbeer

Of couse, speaking with the neighbor is the way to go......or getting a dog for yourself that will keep the cat away.  It boggles my mind to understand what possesses people who get a cat only to let it roam free in the city.  I have an, otherwise, totally outstanding neighbor wbo got 2 cats and let them roam.  They killed multiple birds and destroyed virtually all the nests in the area.   I found the collar of one of his cats next to a former bird in my back yard and went to return it to the neighbor but he was not home.  I left a note asking him to keep the cats in the house and explained what I had found.   Several weeks later, I saw the same cat in the same collar in my yard and plain lost my temper with him.   We really havent talked again which is unfortunate.  I just don't think people who do this type of thing really understand the effect the cats have around them.

----------


## BBatesokc

> This is a really dumb, mean, un-neighborly thing to do that could unnecessarily result in death or injury of the cat, so please don't do it. I'm disappointed such a thing was even suggested. If my neighbor did this to my cat, it would ruin the relationship permanently.
> 
> Simply and politely ask the neighbor to take measures to control or mitigate the behavior you dislike. This is likely to be more effective and appreciated than trapping the pet and taking it to the shelter.


While talking with the neighbor and trying to work it out is obviously the best first step - should that fail - there is absolutely NOTHING "really dumb" or "mean" in trapping the cat. It's also not dangerous to the cat. Certainly not as dangerous as the cat roaming free in the neighborhood.

You don't use a paw trap (which would be illegal in many areas anyway), you use a cage trap. Cat walks in to eat the cat food bait and the door shuts behind the cat. What's the big deal?

Let the neighbor make a few trips to the pound to retrieve their cat and they'll probably stop.

We routinely have traps out on our property to protect our chickens and guinea fowl. Absolutely nothing wrong with it.

----------


## Midtowner

Trouble is--if the neighbor is irresponsible enough to let their cats roam, they are likely not responsible enough to be up on vaccinations and have the animal tagged in any meaningful way. We have lots of neighborhood cats which roam.  They do like to poop in our flower beds. We've adjusted to it by wearing gloves when we're rooting around in the flower beds. If a few local critters have to pay the ultimate price for the cats' freedom, such is the circle of life.

----------


## king183

> While talking with the neighbor and trying to work it out is obviously the best first step - should that fail - there is absolutely NOTHING "really dumb" or "mean" in trapping the cat. It's also not dangerous to the cat. Certainly not as dangerous as the cat roaming free in the neighborhood.
> 
> You don't use a paw trap (which would be illegal in many areas anyway), you use a cage trap. Cat walks in to eat the cat food bait and the door shuts behind the cat. What's the big deal?
> 
> Let the neighbor make a few trips to the pound to retrieve their cat and they'll probably stop.
> 
> We routinely have traps out on our property to protect our chickens and guinea fowl. Absolutely nothing wrong with it.


Since it's a matter of opinion, we'll just have to disagree that trapping a neighbor's pet and taking it to the shelter without speaking to the neighbor is a dumb and mean idea. I believe it's extraordinarily dumb, and unnecessarily antagonistic.  As for the danger of trapping a cat and taking it to the shelter, I didn't say trapping was dangerous; anyone who has been involved in animal rescue (as I have) is very familiar with the danger to the animal of taking it to the animal shelter.

----------


## stile99

I understand where you are coming from, but it's just so insanely easy to say that letting your animal out to crap on someone else's lawn is extraordinarily dumb and unnecessarily antagonistic.  I think we can all agree that simply discussing it with the neighbor is a very reasonable first step.  If, however, the behavior continues I have absolutely no problem with a homeowner following the law.  If this results in the destruction of the uncared-for animal, that's not on the lawful homeowner.

Responsibility.  A very huge aspect of pet ownership.

I'm wondering if it's a cat is why some people have no problem with it.  So, I have a dog who comes over and craps in your yard, no problem, right?  Or maybe my pet is an alligator who wandered over and ate your cat.  No problem, "circle of life", right?  If, as proposed, someone who is irresponsible in this manner also does not have the animal current on vaccinations (which is probably correct), that is a clear and present danger to people in the vicinity.  NOT wanting this addressed just strikes me as psychopathic.

----------


## king183

> I understand where you are coming from, but it's just so insanely easy to say that letting your animal out to crap on someone else's lawn is extraordinarily dumb and unnecessarily antagonistic.


The two aren't mutually exclusive, so I'd agree.





> I'm wondering if it's a cat is why some people have no problem with it.  So, I have a dog who comes over and craps in your yard, no problem, right?  Or maybe my pet is an alligator who wandered over and ate your cat.  No problem, "circle of life", right?  If, as proposed, someone who is irresponsible in this manner also does not have the animal current on vaccinations (which is probably correct), that is a clear and present danger to people in the vicinity.  NOT wanting this addressed just strikes me as psychopathic.


Who is saying they don't want it addressed? In all my years, I've never heard a single person say it's not an issue that needs to be addressed, but perhaps I just don't associate with the people who would say that.

----------


## u50254082

King you must live in some magical world where talking to people actually does any good. Pet issues are usually a dead end because every pet owner is incapable of seeing their fluffy ball as anything but innocent. 

As others have said, if the owner were responsible in the first place then the issue would not exist for the OP. Simple as that. 

Making responsible pet ownership into a big gray area is how animals get stolen or killed.

----------


## king183

> King you must live in some magical world where talking to people actually does any good. Pet issues are usually a dead end because every pet owner is incapable of seeing their fluffy ball as anything but innocent. 
> 
> As others have said, if the owner were responsible in the first place then the issue would not exist for the OP. Simple as that. 
> 
> Making responsible pet ownership into a big gray area is how animals get stolen or killed.


It's unfortunate you think talking to people doesn't do any good. In my experience, it's the most effective and sustainable way to handle issues. I've had great success resolving issues with my neighbors simply by talking to them about it.

----------


## BBatesokc

> Since it's a matter of opinion, we'll just have to disagree that trapping a neighbor's pet and taking it to the shelter without speaking to the neighbor is a dumb and mean idea. I believe it's extraordinarily dumb, and unnecessarily antagonistic.  As for the danger of trapping a cat and taking it to the shelter, I didn't say trapping was dangerous; anyone who has been involved in animal rescue (as I have) is very familiar with the danger to the animal of taking it to the animal shelter.


Actually read what I wrote... *talking with the neighbor and trying to work it out is obviously the best first step - should that fail..."*

Exactly where did I say to do this without talking to the neighbor? Oh, yeah, I didn't. 

Furthermore, the action that is unsafest for the cat is actually allowing the cat to roam outside on a regular basis. Cats live much happier, healthier and longer lives when kept indoors. But yeah, the neighbor who humanly traps the cat  is the bad guy - not the owner who couldn't care less what their cat is doing.

----------


## mugofbeer

When it comes to pets, some people equate that with their children.  The owners are like, "how dare you tell me how to raise my dog!  It's MY dog!"  Thats the attitude I got with my neighbor.  How you approach it is important and I probably could have been more touchy feely.  Otherwise, he's a nice guy and I do regret how it turned out but at the same time, I value the neighborhood wildlife more than his cats.

----------


## Scott5114

> Furthermore, the action that is unsafest for the cat is actually allowing the cat to roam outside on a regular basis. Cats live much happier, healthier and longer lives when kept indoors. But yeah, the neighbor who humanly traps the cat  is the bad guy - not the owner who couldn't care less what their cat is doing.


It's not the trapping that's dangerous to the catit's turning it in to animal control. If the owner for whatever reason can't make it to the shelter in time (they have to work when it's open, they have to pay reclaim fees they can't immediately afford, they don't think to check the shelter in time) then the city will kill the guy's cat. That's obviously a drastic escalation, and would unquestionably lead to bad blood. Keep in mind that to most pet owners, you (not the city!) would have killed one of their family members. There's no reason to risk having that pinned to you when there are any number of better ways of resolving the situation.

Honestly, I think the best thing to do is step back and see if the cat is actually doing any real harm. Yes, a homeowner has property rights, but if the cat isn't actually damaging the property, I would be inclined to let it go. It sucks that the cat is hunting rabbits and birds, but they are not part of the property, and unless endangered species are involved, in a city, a single cat is probably not going to affect the ecosystem much. The feces could be a minor annoyance, but I find that it's easily dealt with by running over it with the lawnmower so it gets mixed in with my mulch.

Basically, I would double check and make sure that this is something even worth spending the energy of getting mad at.

----------


## BBatesokc

> It's not the trapping that's dangerous to the cat—it's turning it in to animal control. If the owner for whatever reason can't make it to the shelter in time (they have to work when it's open, they have to pay reclaim fees they can't immediately afford, they don't think to check the shelter in time) then the city will kill the guy's cat. That's obviously a drastic escalation, and would unquestionably lead to bad blood. Keep in mind that to most pet owners, you (not the city!) would have killed one of their family members. There's no reason to risk having that pinned to you when there are any number of better ways of resolving the situation.
> 
> Honestly, I think the best thing to do is step back and see if the cat is actually doing any real harm. Yes, a homeowner has property rights, but if the cat isn't actually damaging the property, I would be inclined to let it go. It sucks that the cat is hunting rabbits and birds, but they are not part of the property, and unless endangered species are involved, in a city, a single cat is probably not going to affect the ecosystem much. The feces could be a minor annoyance, but I find that it's easily dealt with by running over it with the lawnmower so it gets mixed in with my mulch.
> 
> Basically, I would double check and make sure that this is something even worth spending the energy of getting mad at.


Amazing..... disregard the pet owner's actions completely and instead make it all about the individual who simply doesn't want someone else's cat crapping all over their flower bed, causing their dog to go crazy or using their bird feeder as some sort of bird death trap buffet.

Some of you are way too concerned that the irresponsible pet owner may be too lazy or uncaring to look for their missing cat and the cat may not be claimed or adopted out and the cat may be put down. Do any of you card carrying PETA cheerleaders know how many animals PETA itself puts down every year? And before you go crying... "but this would be an unnecessary death!"  Guess, what? You're right. It would be unnecessary and the blame lies solely on the irresponsible pet owner.

Guess what folks.... All of you that are so concerned about the welfare of the cat don't seem to realize that all your favorite pro-cat websites proclaim you SHOULD NOT allow your cat outside. A quick Google search shows several reputable feline sites that state the average lifespan of an outdoor cat is only a few years (2-5). While an indoor cat lives much longer (12-18 years). So, who is really contributing the the demise of this sacred cat? The home owner who is following the law and trying to be humane. Or the cat owner who is cool with cutting up to 16 years of their cat's life?

----------


## Roger S

> Guess what folks.... All of you that are so concerned about the welfare of the cat don't seem to realize that all your favorite pro-cat websites proclaim you SHOULD NOT allow your cat outside. A quick Google search shows several reputable feline sites that state the average lifespan of an outdoor cat is only a few years (2-5). While an indoor cat lives much longer (12-18 years). So, who is really contributing the the demise of this sacred cat? The home owner who is following the law and trying to be humane. Or the cat owner who is cool with cutting up to 16 years of their cat's life?


I don't disagree with anything you said but those feline sites should have come and done some studies at our farm.... My mom has one female cat that is going on 14 years now and never spent a day in a building on purpose, spent a couple on accident..... I'm guessing the feline study may be based on the life span of city cats rather than country cats because I'd say the average life span of most of our farm cats were 10-12 years.

Unfortunately responsibility is fast becoming a lost art and pets and children seem to be magnets for the most irresponsible of people.

----------


## Jersey Boss

> Trouble is--if the neighbor is irresponsible enough to let their cats roam, they are likely not responsible enough to be up on vaccinations and have the animal tagged in any meaningful way. We have lots of neighborhood cats which roam.  They do like to poop in our flower beds. We've adjusted to it by wearing gloves when we're rooting around in the flower beds. If a few local critters have to pay the ultimate price for the cats' freedom, such is the circle of life.


First world problems

----------


## stile99

> First world problems


I honestly thought that animals roaming freely, crapping everywhere, nobody doing anything about it because the animals' lives were more important than the peoples' was a common hallmark of the third or fourth world.

----------


## mkjeeves

Aside from the cats you might know that "belong" to a neighbor...there is a feral cat population in Oklahoma City like many other places.  These are free-roaming wild cats. The accepted humane best way in dealing with these is to live and let live, and to trap, neuter and release. TNR. There are enough of them removing them only opens up new territory for other feral cats to move in. The population is thought best controlled with TNR and leaving them alone. 

We have one indoor house cat that we think was dropped off in our neighborhood 20 years ago with a sibling. It's tame and spends almost all of the time indoors, except for occasionally sitting on the front sidewalk in summer. We have one house cat that was a neighborhood feral TNR whom we have been somewhat successful in providing shelter in our home and domesticating. She is still pretty wild and spends most of the daytime roaming. We know she is a TNR because she has a clipped ear and has been spade. We have taken her to the vet. First time we got a hand on her was getting her inside during a snow storm.

We also have three other neighborhood feral cats who frequent our property on a regular basis, and one other rare visitor.  One of those is tame enough we have been able to get her inside in bad weather. She does not get along with other cats and bites. Eventually we will probably TNR her, or at least get her to a vet for an exam, see if she has already been spade, get some shots. The others are too wild to get close too but could probably be trapped. 

It's a thing. I welcome them along with the many birds, occasional skunk, opposum, and fox that grace the property. Dogs that get loose illegally, tear through our property and on one occasion killed one of our domesticated cats are not nearly as welcome, but part of it too I suppose.

----------


## Midtowner

> I honestly thought that animals roaming freely, crapping everywhere, nobody doing anything about it because the animals' lives were more important than the peoples' was a common hallmark of the third or fourth world.


Cats don't exactly crap everywhere. They mostly bury everything and what they do bury dessicates pretty quickly and is pretty harmless otherwise.  Snowflake homeowners shouldn't be triggered by every tiny transgression onto their palatial estates. If you live close to other folks, you need to exercise a degree of tolerance as to what that entails.  Such is life in the big city. And some cats don't lend well to being indoors. Anecdotally, a good friend of ours had a cat which she kept inside, but it was a holy terror.  It destroyed things, tore through screens and was a general antisocial menace. Once she started letting it outside, it's been a pretty happy animal. We have always kept our cats indoors and they tend to live a long time that way. Not every animal is the same though.

----------


## StuckInTheCapitol825

I guess it's always the one with the problem's...problem?

 \_(ツ)_/

----------


## Midtowner

You have to deem something to be a problem for it to be a problem. 

If you're going to live in almost any established neighborhood, there will be neighborhood cats. 

If you don't like it, go buy 20 acres on the outskirts of town.

--or you could just wear gloves when you garden.

----------


## mkjeeves

Trap neuter return program outlined.

https://www.okhumane.org/programs/tr...eturn-program/

----------


## Roger S

This entire thread has turned into a pretty good example of why talking to your neighbor doesn't always work.

----------


## StuckInTheCapitol825

> You have to deem something to be a problem for it to be a problem. 
> 
> If you're going to live in almost any established neighborhood, there will be neighborhood cats. 
> 
> If you don't like it, go buy 20 acres on the outskirts of town.
> 
> --or you could just wear gloves when you garden.


you must be hoot at HOA meetings.

----------


## stile99

> you must be hoot at HOA meetings.


Most people who think their rights supersede yours are.  They're the kind of people who pass bylaws saying you have to leave your garage door open so they can spy on you and everyone else can steal your stuff.

https://jalopnik.com/dumbest-hoa-eve...eep-1821886917

Of course, sometimes the response to a crying baby is to just let it cry itself out.

https://jalopnik.com/dumbest-hoa-eve...icy-1821967915

----------


## Midtowner

> you must be hoot at HOA meetings.


Our HOA is pretty old and doesn't have any sort of rules about animals.  Everyone watches out for one another's animals.  Most everyone knows at least who their immediate neighbors are. The one time I had a problem with how a neighbor was keeping up his back yard, I just erected a 10 foot privacy fence. Problem solved. If I went though life worried about things like neighborhood cats pooping in my planters, I'd be worrying about the wrong things.

----------


## Richard at Remax

I had a neighbors who let his cat roam around in our garden. We decided to sprinkle cayenne peppers everywhere. Cat doesn't come around anymore.

----------


## Midtowner

> I had a neighbors who let his cat roam around in our garden. We decided to sprinkle cayenne peppers everywhere. Cat doesn't come around anymore.


Having neighborhood cats >>> having neighborhood rabbits if you have a garden.

----------


## u50254082

> This entire thread has turned into a pretty good example of why talking to your neighbor doesn't always work.


Ditto.

As many others have mentioned, the topic of pets always becomes extremely personal and some just can't see past the cuteness.

----------


## Roger S

> Having neighborhood cats >>> having neighborhood rabbits if you have a garden.


Can't disagree with you on this one.... Would have welcomed a herd, or gaggle, or murder, or whatever you call a group of cats, to keep the squirrels out of mine this year.

----------


## Midtowner



----------


## BBatesokc

Personally, I don't have to worry much about roaming cats in my Edmond neighborhood. We all have wooded lots that are at least 2 acres. Because of the naturally occurring wildlife, a roaming cat doesn't live long here. In fact, I just shake my head when someone posts a "missing cat" poster or NextDoor app alert - if that cat's been out more than 24 hours then it's guaranteed that a fox, coyote, owl, hawk or neighbor's dog has already eaten it. I place traps out on a regular basis, but mostly just catch skunks and raccoons.

The bigger problem we have are irresponsible dog owners (which is just the next step up from an irresponsible cat owner). Some dogs are occasionally allowed to roam free and some are just with walkers/joggers who refuse to leash their dog. The problem comes from the fact that most of the yards in my neighborhood are not fenced. The property owner's dog's are on an underground fence. That's all great - until a loose dog invades the contained dog's space. Then all heck breaks out. Additionally, many of us have chickens and these roaming dogs are immediately attracted to them and try to destroy the coops/runs to get at them.

Not exactly sure how a homeowner not wanting someone else's cat crapping in their flower bed or garden or killing the birds they attract to their bird feeders makes them a "snowflake" - or why that necessitates they move out on 20 acres. How about the person who wants to let their pets roam free move to an acreage? I'm more of a "your rights end where mine begin" type of person.

----------


## mugofbeer

Maybe neighborhood coyotes would be in order?

----------


## Scott5114

> Amazing..... disregard the pet owner's actions completely and instead make it all about the individual who simply doesn't want someone else's cat crapping all over their flower bed, causing their dog to go crazy or using their bird feeder as some sort of bird death trap buffet.


It's about looking at things pragmatically before choosing to get stressed out or upset or taking a "well, I'll show you!" response to a situation. In my life, I have enough things to spend time on (job, household repairs, my side business, paying the bills, friends, exercise) without adding policing the neighbor's cat when it gets on my property to the list. If it's enough of a problem that something absolutely _has_ to be done about it, getting animal control involved is probably not the best solution. Antagonizing the neighbor by getting their cat killed is only going to add to my problems. If my dog got out by accident and the neighbors had her put down instead of saying "hey, your dog got out", my wife would go over and torch their house and I'd probably stand there and let her do it.

I actually had a similar situation happen when the neighbor's dog got into our back yard through the wind slats in the fence. We obviously couldn't let the other dog chill in there, since our dog doesn't really play nice with others. So my wife grabbed the other dog, took it back next door, and let the owners know what had happened. They thanked us for returning the dog. We put netting over the wind slats so it couldn't happen again. Problem solved, and nobody got upset.

----------


## BBatesokc

> It's about looking at things pragmatically before choosing to get stressed out or upset or taking a "well, I'll show you!" response to a situation. ...


Like I first said.... "While talking with the neighbor and trying to work it out is obviously the best first step." 

Everyone's situation is different. For some reason, I seem to get that and others don't.  Some people greatly value "their space" and others greatly don't give a crap what their pet does. That's going to cause a problem and I have no idea how some of you can put that problem on the home owner who simply doesn't want the intrusion. I've had neighbors that freak out if you walk on their grass or a guest parks in the public street in front of their house. I don't agree with either, but I try to respect their right to feel that way (though they can't enforce the parking thing in most cases).

For me personally, the only time I've had an issue with someone else's pet is when they allow their dog to bark outside all day or all night. I'm guessing some of you would say "well, dogs bark, get over it." Which is great unless it's you that can't go to sleep or enjoy your back patio because of all the noise. Luckily, the both times I encountered this, the neighbors stopped. But, each time they only stopped after repeated contacts and even calling police (animal control wouldn't get involved over barking).

Had another situation where a neighbor had a wolf hybrid. It was a huge animal and I did not agree with how they kept  it - often on a chain and rarely exercised. The wolf would on occasion break the chain it was on and terrorize the neighbors - mostly because he looked really mean and would try to eat small dogs. For whatever reason he loved my wife and myself and would come to us. I called animal control and asked what would happen if I took it to them because it wasn't being treated well. They said unfortunately they would put it down because it's a wolf hybrid. So, I felt I had no choice but to return it to the owner.

----------


## Roger S

> If my dog got out by accident and the neighbors had her put down instead of saying "hey, your dog got out", my wife would go over and torch their house and I'd probably stand there and let her do it.


I hope your joking and even then stating you would burn down someones home if something happened to an animal you were responsible for taking care of really isn't even that funny.

----------


## Ross MacLochness

I think all of you should have a rap battle to sort out this nonsense

----------


## Scott5114

> I hope your joking and even then stating you would burn down someones home if something happened to an animal you were responsible for taking care of really isn't even that funny.


Yes, that was a joke, mostly. But it was made to underscore the fact that pets are extremely important to some people—when we lost our last dog from cancer it sent my wife into a bout of professionally-diagnosed clinical depression (i.e. mental illness) that lasted for a few years. If there had been a person trying to prove a point about their property rights rather than a disease that was responsible for his death, I imagine things would have been so much worse, and I have no idea how we would have made it through that.

To state the point in a less flippant manner: you don't know that if you escalate the situation that the other party isn't going to escalate back in a dangerous way, either due to mental illness or something else. It's just inviting trouble to go down that road. Like flipping someone off that cuts you off on I-35; you don't know if the other person is some crazy person with a gun that they're going to try to confront you with. The entire situation can be avoided by just letting it slide and focusing on getting to the destination safely.

I feel fortunate that my neighbors seem to be pretty forgiving people. Sometimes stuff happens; you think a gate is latched securely and it's not, or there's a hole in the fence you didn't know about. I wouldn't want my neighbors to freak out at me about something like that, so I don't freak out at them when it goes the other way.

----------


## rte66man

Wow, I cannot believe this discussion.  We live in a declining neighborhood where more than 60% of the houses have become rentals.  The house next door has been a rental for the 25 years we've lived here.  Some of the renters were very careful about their pets, some would let their dogs out the front door to "do their business".  Between them and the large number of feral cats, it has become an adventure in my front yard.  You can walk on my grass all you want (with the exception of the postal carrier who has worn a trench in the dirt because he/she can't be bothered).  However, it's MY yard and I should be able to walk in it or work in the flower beds without constantly having to watch out for poop.  I can't control the trash people throw into it as they walk down the adjacent main arterial or always catch the dog walkers who let their pets use my lawn as a toilet then don't clean it up, but I will take measures to control the prevalence of poop (the SMELL bothers me greatly because of other medical issues).  Most animals aren't tagged so I do not know who they belong to.  I just trap them and take them to the shelter.  I've spent way too much $$$ in other methods (spreading cayenne pepper, etc).  Onetime investment in a humane trap and I'm done.  IMO, people just don't give a crap (pun intended) what their pets do once they let them out.

----------


## Richard at Remax

Just to clarify, by my garden I don't mean ACTUAL food garden. Should have said flower beds with minimal plants. Still, cayenne worked.

----------


## u50254082

> Yes, that was a joke, mostly. But it was made to underscore the fact that pets are extremely important to some people—when we lost our last dog from cancer it sent my wife into a bout of professionally-diagnosed clinical depression (i.e. mental illness) that lasted for a few years. If there had been a person trying to prove a point about their property rights rather than a disease that was responsible for his death, I imagine things would have been so much worse, and I have no idea how we would have made it through that.
> 
> To state the point in a less flippant manner: you don't know that if you escalate the situation that the other party isn't going to escalate back in a dangerous way, either due to mental illness or something else. It's just inviting trouble to go down that road. Like flipping someone off that cuts you off on I-35; you don't know if the other person is some crazy person with a gun that they're going to try to confront you with. The entire situation can be avoided by just letting it slide and focusing on getting to the destination safely.
> 
> I feel fortunate that my neighbors seem to be pretty forgiving people. Sometimes stuff happens; you think a gate is latched securely and it's not, or there's a hole in the fence you didn't know about. I wouldn't want my neighbors to freak out at me about something like that, so I don't freak out at them when it goes the other way.


Is this not just the argument that we should let standards of behavior continue to slide because we might hurt someone's feelings?

So rather than recognize some fairly basic principles like property and space, everyone should tip toe around in case we agitate someone and cause them to go off the rails?

Wouldn't the person going off the rails be the one to blame for not being in control of their emotions and actions?

----------


## Richard at Remax

First things first, no one will ever love your pets as much as you do. 

Second, my wife and I are pretty allergic to most breeds of cats, and some dogs. I also have two young children and I don't know how your pet will act around them. Therefore I have no shame running an animal off my property or calling animal control. The whole neighborhood is not your yard. It's amazing to me how inconsiderate some owners are and the lack of common courtesy is fascinating.

----------


## bombermwc

> First things first, no one will ever love your pets as much as you do. 
> 
> Second, my wife and I are pretty allergic to most breeds of cats, and some dogs. I also have two young children and I don't know how your pet will act around them. Therefore I have no shame running an animal off my property or calling animal control. The whole neighborhood is not your yard. It's amazing to me how inconsiderate some owners are and the lack of common courtesy is fascinating.


Agreed here for sure. Your animal should be kept in your yard. Just because its a cat, dont give me a bunch of crap about how they need to roam. That's something you allow your pet to do. ANY pet should be on a leash when they leave your home. If your pet doesn't respond to a leash, then you need to train them properly.

----------


## jerrywall

There is no leash law for cats in most cities, including OKC. Hell, watching the channel 25 morning news just now, a guy from OKC animal welfare was showing a cat available for adoption and encouraging whoever adopted it to let it roam. One of my cats will only do his business on the back yard (although he doesn't leave the yard). Cats aren't inside animals, as a whole. Neither are they leash animals. I've tried it a few times. The best way to make a cat drop to the ground and not move is to put a harness and leash on it, in my experience.

----------

